# does the trifecta stack work?



## jjpeters4 (Jan 24, 2010)

If it does work, how much weight gain should one expect?


----------



## Marat (Jan 24, 2010)

The components of the trifecta stack will provide favorable results. However, the quality of one's results are limited by the diet and training habits of the user. 

Estimating results is very difficult due to the involvement of many factors. With that said, the trifecta stack has produced extremely favorable results in large amount of responsible users. 

I'd highly recommend it.


----------



## andymo (Jul 22, 2010)

I probably think it does coz i had a friend use it once with considerable success, why don't you try and find out for yourself.


----------



## WeightGainNet (Jul 22, 2010)

Like m11 said, it depends on how much you eat and train.

In other words... Just eat and train if you want to gain weight. Don't waste your money on this bro.


----------

